# Waltham Ad In The Bay



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

1938-ADVERTISEMENT-2-Sided-Waltham-Railroad-Pocket-Watch-Watches-Vanguard

Hope this doesn't break the rules... :tongue2:

Mike


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

If it is on EBay just create a link to it,

we have already established that is OK


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1938-ADVERTISEMENT-2-Sided-Waltham-Railroad-Pocket-Watch-Watches-Vanguard-/151443539335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2342bd0587


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

dobra said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1938-ADVE...335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2342bd0587


OT but what a pleasure it is to click on an eBay link instead of copying and pasting item numbers.


----------

